# OEM Stainless Steel Pedal Covers!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Installed my pedal covers today. These are really nice and the install was a breeze (gas pedal was a little bit of a challenge).


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh these are Part No. 13301696


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Let us know how they compare to the standard pedal for grip. They look really nice.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just curious - how much did these cost? I put the number into GM Parts Direct and found $134.68


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have these one they were 40$ and I love them no Fitment issue and they are rubber cover and aluminum plate and they say Cruze not cheap at all









Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought the same pedal covers as Greasemonkey2012. If I recall less than $40 on ebay. They work just fine and look good too.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I bought the same pedal covers as Greasemonkey2012. If I recall less than $40 on ebay. They work just fine and look good too.


Ahah yaa less then 40$ they looks as nice as the oem ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> I have these one they were 40$ and I love them no Fitment issue and they are rubber cover and aluminum plate and they say Cruze not cheap at all
> View attachment 8684
> 
> 
> ...


Do you drill these on?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Just curious - how much did these cost? I put the number into GM Parts Direct and found $134.68


It was $160 with tax. I had a large parts credit had the dealership. I also got the all weather floor mats.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Do you drill these on?


Nope the go on like the oem ones the rubber go on first then plates bolt to the rubber it's pretty nice setup for the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

So far these pedals are awesome! My foot stays planted on the gas pedal. :wink:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like the OEM ones and they look awesome quality wise - but I couldn't justify the price. I purchased Ebay ones that were like 25.00 after shipping.

Mine have ruber covers and then the aluminum pieces are held in place by bending tabs around the back of the pedal. No drilling required and they hold awesome.
View attachment 8737
View attachment 8738


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sonic said:


> I really like the OEM ones and they look awesome quality wise - but I couldn't justify the price. I purchased Ebay ones that were like 25.00 after shipping.
> 
> Mine have ruber covers and then the aluminum pieces are held in place by bending tabs around the back of the pedal. No drilling required and they hold awesome.
> View attachment 8737
> View attachment 8738


Do you have that ebay link?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Do you have that ebay link?


Here you go:

At Foot Pedal Pedals Pads for Chevy Cruze 2009 20102012 and Buick Regal New | eBay


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

